# Visions of a C7 Audi RS 6 by Acerbus



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you read this blog then the name Acerbus probably isn't new to you. We've featured renderings from the Poland-based designer before when he imagined an * Audi RS 7 * and * a new Audi S8 *.

This time Acerbus has taken the same care in creating an RS 6 based on shots of the new C7 Audi A6 that was first shown back in December.










*So What Do We Think?*
Acerbus very wisely sticks to what we know of RS design cues and has added them to the new A6 bodystyle. Box flares are more subtle like we've seen on the RS 5 rather than the more pronounced (and boxy) C6 RS 6. Chin spiler and such are also based on more recent RS models. The only real divergence is the use of the wheel design from the quattro Concept car. 

While these wheels could go into production, they haven't done so yet and would likely lose the non-lug racing style mounting hardware. While the latter has become cool kit on cars like the Porsche 911 GT3 and GT3 RS, it hasn't yet been seen on an Audi and would be expected to make any debut on something more like an R8. Use of these wheels is the most obvious clue that the image is photoshopped.

Still, we love Acerbus' work and are happy to plug it again on these pages.


----------



## archebald23 (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the red one. Today, most vehicles use the automatic control variant as the driver just selects the desired temperature via a controller on the dashboard. Before, the Audi A/C & Heater Control are manually done when drivers or passengers use levers to pull cables attached to an electrical resistor and small doors to control blower speed, air direction and temperature range.


----------

